# Available to crew



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Iâ€™ll be in the A/P Port A area fishing between the 3rd and 5th of August. I would love an opportunity to catch some endangered state water snapper and/or A/Jâ€™s, vermillions for ceviche etc. Non smoker, donâ€™t drink on the water and drug free. More than willing to pitch in for Ice, bait, fuel, and clean up. 

I can be reached here through PM or text me at 210-913-2878


----------

